# Jamaican Beef Patty



## debbie24 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm in search of a good jamaican been patty recipe.  my hubby and i love them and i would like to make them at home.   Thanks


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 12, 2006)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> I'm in search of a good jamaican been patty recipe. my hubby and i love them and i would like to make them at home. Thanks


 
I made some for a client last year. It's not really "my" recipe; more of a mix'n'match of other peoples , but it worked OK. 
Only thing is, you'll have to bug me for it because I think I left it in my kitchen!!


----------



## scott123 (Sep 13, 2006)

Debbie, are you attempting to recreate the beef patties from a particular restaurant or are you trying to duplicate the taste of a commercial supermarket brand?


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 14, 2006)

Cliveb i would really appreciate it if you can post the recipe.

Scott123 we lived in NY for most of our lives and we loved the beef patties from the pizzarias so i would like to recreate something like that if you know what type i'm talking about, you are from NJ so i'm sure you probably know.  bj's, costco and sams club sells a brand that is like what the pizzaria sells and we like those also.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2006)

debbi, where in BJ's do you find them? Are they frozen?


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 14, 2006)

GB yes they are frozen.  i know it says really big on the box "jamaican beef patties".


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for that info. I will be looking for them next time I am there!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 14, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> debbi, where in BJ's do you find them? Are they frozen?



Tower Isle makes a frozen product that is servicable, indeed.   Usually, three to a box (at the retail level) and they come either hot or regular.   I've never found the hot to be too hot.

I don't think they have enough filling for the pastry, however.  And be careful you don't overcook them.  Then, the pastry dries horribly and you really notice the lack of adequate filling.


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 15, 2006)

i think this box has maybe about 10 in it.  i really have to go look now so i can be sure, i havent gotten them in a while because they are a bit more expensive here in florida than what we got them for when we lived in NY.

so no recipes yet guys?


----------



## prada (Sep 22, 2006)

i just buy frozen ones in asian stores, love them really hot!


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2006)

prada said:
			
		

> i just buy frozen ones in asian stores, love them really hot!


Asian store? Why would *Jamaican* beef patties bein and Asian store? I know geography was never one of my strong points, but I thought I at least knew tht Jamaica was not part of Asia  

Seriously though, are they really Jamaican beef patties or are they something similar, but different?


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Sep 22, 2006)

I would love to have  *Jamaican* beef patty receipe too.  I lived in Jamaica for almost a year, and Jamaica has a very special place in my heart.  They are so good, specially the lobster ones.  Any Jamaican's here willing to share... Please.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 22, 2006)

I wish that I could help.  The Jamaican Beef Patty idea sound great.  I hope one of our chefs or cooks comes up with a receipe.

Happy Friday.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> i think this box has maybe about 10 in it. i really have to go look now so i can be sure, i havent gotten them in a while because they are a bit more expensive here in florida than what we got them for when we lived in NY.
> 
> so no recipes yet guys?


 
sorry, deb - no recipe yet, but I can vouch for the Costco ones.  they are pretty good.  I don't believe they are the "Kirkland" (i.e. Costco) brand.  will let you know next time we pick up a box.


----------



## prada (Sep 23, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Asian store? Why would *Jamaican* beef patties bein and Asian store? I know geography was never one of my strong points, but I thought I at least knew tht Jamaica was not part of Asia
> 
> Seriously though, are they really Jamaican beef patties or are they something similar, but different?



they selll it, it is like how some western stores carry asian goods (soy sauce, noodles).  It isnt uncommon ya know The ones i get are frozen in a box of 12, dont know if it came all the way from jamaica but it did say hot jamaican patties on the box   The asian stores i go too even sell those jamaican sodas (forgot the label).  The asian stores of today arent solely catering asians anymore and is more diversified heck they even sell iranian pita.  Ask anyone from toronto to go to soon lee's frozen section, or any other stores and they are bound to find it


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2006)

That is good to know prada. Thanks


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 23, 2006)

I STILL can't find the recipe, but I do remember a couple of things about the mixture. First, the pastry ( made with shortening) has curry powder in it. 
Second, the beef is cooked with thyme, hot peppers and mixed with breadcrumbs. 

How frustrating - I'll have to have another look!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 23, 2006)

Found it! Found it!   

It was in the wrong file, of course...

2 cups flour
1 1/2 tsp curry powder
Pinch of salt
1/2 cup shortening
1/3 cup ice-cold water

2 tbsps oil 
1 lb minced beef
1 small onion, finely diced
1 tsp each curry powder, salt, chili powder ( cayenne pepper) pepper and dried thyme
1/2 cup beef broth ( stock cubes will do!)
1/2 cup dry breadcrumbs
1 egg, beaten. 

combine the first 4 ingredients in a bowl and mix together until the mix resembles fine breadcrumbs. Add the water slowly and mix together quickly with your fingertips until the dough pulls away from the side of the bowl. Shape the dough into a long sausage shape, cut into 10 pieces, roll each piece into a circle ( about 6 inches) and set aside. 

Heat the oven to 425 º. Melt the butter in a frying pan , then fry the onion. When translucent, add the minced beef and cook until it browns. Add the spices, and stir once or twice, then add the stock and the breadcrumbs. cook until the liquid is absorbed. 

Spoon equal amounts of the mixture into the middle of each pastry circle, fold in half, seal with a fork dampened with water, then brush all the patties with beaten egg. Bake for about 25-30 minutes, until golden.


----------



## scott123 (Sep 24, 2006)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> Scott123 we lived in NY for most of our lives and we loved the beef patties from the pizzarias so i would like to recreate something like that if you know what type i'm talking about, you are from NJ so i'm sure you probably know. bj's, costco and sams club sells a brand that is like what the pizzaria sells and we like those also.



Debbie, I'm quite certain that the pizzerias in NY aren't rolling out pastry for beef patties- they're most definitely using frozen patties. VeraBlue mentioned Tower Isle- I'm pretty sure those are the best selling brand in this area. They're out of Brooklyn.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if that's what the pizzerias were buying in bulk and selling. It's definitely my favorite brand.

I did a search for "Tower Isle and ingredients" and couldn't come up with anything. Does anyone have a box of patties in their freezer, and, if so, could they type up the ingredients? Ideally, a Tower Isle box would be the best, but if someone had the ingredients for Costco, that would be good too.

Clive, that looks like a great recipe, but for those of us New Yorkers and Ex-New Yorkers, our frozen patties are all-spice based- the filling. The pastry, I'm pretty sure, is colored with annato.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 24, 2006)

Could well be, Scott.
When I made the recipe last year, I tried various "options". None of the recipes were mine, but I DO remember eating Jamaica patties in Streatham, Balham Market, Lewisham, and the Notting Hill area of London, where many Jamaicans live. Those wonderful patties kept me alive when I was starving!!!
The recipe I posted was the closest to what I recall . Since annato is unknown in England, it was probably curry powder or turmeric which was used, way back then. 
What is used nowadays? I dread to think...


----------



## scott123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Annatto is unknown in England? Really? Doesn't London have a Cuban population? Although I associate annatto with Mexican/Central American cuisine, I'm pretty sure Cubans use it occasionally as well.

Curry powder is very Jamaican, so I wouldn't be surprised if beef patties contained it. But I think the predominant spice is all-spice, which, from what I understand, is the predominant note in jerk sauce.


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Sep 25, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Found it! Found it!
> 
> It was in the wrong file, of course...
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## sojay (Oct 2, 2006)

East 23rd street in NYC used to be 'Little Jamaica' before gentrification of the area 7-8 years ago. There used to be a place called the Jamaican Patty King. I've never in my life eaten anything so addictive! The Tower Isle brand and anything I've had from a pizza place in NY seriously pales next to those. Like comparing wonderbread to Balthazar's artisanal breads. I'm trying to find out what their secret ingredient was.

Does anyone know the difference between regular curry and jamaican curry blends?

I'll try your recipe soon. Thanks.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 3, 2006)

sojay said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the difference between regular curry and jamaican curry blends?


 
There are so many ingredients in "curry powder" it's a little difficult to separate one from another. However, I'll have a shot at it and say that Jamaican curry powder has: 
 - more turmeric
 - more anise seed
 - more hot (cayenne) pepper
 - allspice

It's possible it could also have dried herbs in the mixture, like thyme, for example.


----------



## Meliscious (Nov 30, 2011)

they usually use curry and allspice and chopped scotch bonnet peppers the most. you can get the same taste from the pepper sauce in caribbean online shops. they use browning sauce a lot too.


----------



## Meliscious (Nov 30, 2011)

jamaican people usually use asian curry blends. they acquired the taste when the british empire gave free passage to people from other colonies in exchange for indentured service. a lot of people from asian countries came over and their cultures mixed. there are a lot of people whose ancestors were from india and other asian countries all over the islands.


----------

